# N.E.W.C. Mosquito Lake Annual Spring Open



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

The N.E.W.C. will kick off the 2014 season with our Annual Mosquito Lake Spring Open located in Trumbull County, Ohio.

This years event will again be presented to you by the Trumbull County Tourism Bureau and hosted by Mosquito Lake Marina.

We have strategically picked this years schedule to help the anglers participate in multiple events the same weekend at 3 of the four tournaments, allowing anglers to minimize their traveling throughout the year, and cut down their costs while competing.

- Entry fee for the 2014 events will be $400.00 per event. You must be registered with your entry form submitted 14 days prior to the event, and a minimum of $200.00 Non Refundable deposit. The remaining $ 200.00 can be paid the morning of the event.

- Late entry will be accepted up to the Monday before the event, but there will be a $ 50.00 late fee applied.

- We will be paying out further down the field. 30 teams pays 6 places, all the way to 50 teams pays 10 places. 

- The big fish is included in your entry fee. We will be applying $ 30.00 of entry fee to the big fish purse. 


Payouts per event:
20 teams.............30 teams.................40 teams..............50 teams
1. $ 2,500.00------1. $ 3,000.00------1. $ 3,500.00-------1. $ 4,500.00
2. $ 1,300.00------2. $ 1,700.00------2. $ 1,800.00-------2. $ 2,000.00
3. $ 1,000.00------3. $ 1,400.00------3. $ 1,500.00-------3. $ 1,500.00
4. $ 800.00--------4. $ 1,300.00------4. $ 1,400.00-------4. $ 1,400.00
5. $ 800.00--------5. $ 1,200.00------5. $ 1,300.00-------5. $ 1,300.00
b.f. $ 600.00-------6.$ 1,000.00------6. $ 1,200.00-------6. $ 1,200.00
---------------------b.f. $ 900.00------7. $ 1,100.00-------7. $ 1,100.00
------------------------- ----------------8. $ 1,000.00-------8. $ 1,000.00
----------------------------------------b.f. $ 1,200.00-------9. $ 1,000.00
--------------------------------------------------------------10. $ 1,000.00
--------------------------------------- ---------------------b.f. $ 1,500.00

We will also be holding a NTC QUALIFYING side pot event at each tournament

Our website www.neweasternwalleyecircuit will be updated shortly. 

Any questin call Tom at (814) 362-1423.


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anglers interested in fishing the Mosquito Lake event, there is still time to get in.

I had several teams from the ohio area call yesterday and there seems to be confusion with the new format. You only need to send in a deposit of $200.00, you may pay the balance in the morning before the event.

To avoid a late fee you need to have your entry post marked by this weekend.

If you have any questions please feel free to call (814)362-1423.

Tom


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Tom, are you taking entries at the launch on tourney day?? Or do you have to send in a deposit to be eligable to fish your tourney?? Thanks


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

Attention anglers:

Due to the new format this year a lot of anglers were un aware of the late fee and cut off date.

I have been away for a fishing tournament and unable to update people and web sites therefore:

WE WILL BE ACCEPTING TEAMS AT THE LAUNCH THE MORNING OF THE EVENT, AND WE WILL NOT CHARGE A LATE FEE TO HELP MAKE IT MORE AFFORDABLE TO THE ANGLERS AS WE HAVE IN THE PAST.

I DO WANT A PHONE CALL BY THURSDAY EVENING TELLING ME YOU ARE COMING (814) 362-1423. THIS IS MORE THAN FARE.

WE ALREADY HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT AND LOOK FORWARD TO A FEW MORE JOINING US THIS SATURDAY.

ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE GIVE ME A CALL.

TOM


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

Anglers wishing to participate in this event are taking advantage of the latest announcement that: 

WE WILL BE ACCEPTING ENTRIES AT THE RAMP THE MORNING OF THE EVENT WITH NO LATE FEES.

We have 5 more teams that have called and confirmed that they are in and will register that morning.

Anglers please call me and let me know tonight that you are getting in the event (814) 362-1423.

This years event is allready better than last years and we still have time.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Tom


----------

